# كيفية انجاز دراسة لمشاريع في المناجم والجيولوجيا



## aidsami (6 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم، اتمنى الاستفادة و النفع للجميع 

1- المشروع الاول بواسطة برنامج Minesight 

(على شكل تدريب tutorial او manuel) بالاسبانية -لا داعي للقلق الكتابة قليلة و الصور كثير ة -
GOOGLE TRANSLATE موجود.

رابط الملفات المستعملة في البرنامج
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2KQ5WWMU

او
الصفحة الرئيسة
http://www.vagos.es/showthread.php?p=1052922932

كلمة السر لفك الضغط:
esmilfer


بعض الصور
http://www.mypicx.com/06062011/Project/

بالتوفيق


----------



## ج.ناردين (11 يوليو 2011)

بغاية الروعة
أصبح في جعبتي الأن
دمت بروعتك


----------



## بابكريحى (12 يوليو 2011)

لك كل الود ودمت شمسا تنير طريقنا


----------



## aidsami (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم.

ما انا الا انسان بسيط احب ان يعم العلم امتنا العربية و الاسلامية.

لتحميل برنامج MINESIGHT 4.5 زورو الصفحة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t209519-3.html


او

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IBEJND90 minesight 4.5 + video de instalation
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WVRU2YGZ crack
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3LMQGYEV tutorial 1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RM57TEMK tutorial 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V8AANI1N tutorial 3

هام:
لا تنسو بعد التنصيب استبدال الفاصلة بالنقطة في الاعداد العشرية من لوحة Controle Parametre لل windows

ملف ال tutorial ينقصه TOPO file 
انني بصدد البحث عنه في المنتدى الاصلي -الاسباني-

بالتوفيق للجميع.


----------



## geofarid (26 مايو 2013)

merci


----------



## xoweuwty (29 أغسطس 2013)

*2013 Autom*

ï»؟2013 Automne Milan Fashion Week, Ports 1961 le 21 Fأ©vrier أ* 7 heures prأ©cises (Milan Time) situأ©s أ* laide dA. Maiocchi 5/7 dans le show spanning lأ¨re de la belle place des femmes sur une fأھte de noblesse. Cette saison a أ©tأ© inspirأ© par Jacquelines sإ“ur Lee Radziwill, nأ©e en 1933,new era, American mondaine, silhouette classique au-delأ* de lأ©poque, ces modأ¨les fondamentaux dأ©quilibre, la mأ©lodie principale de gris de la saison,Enclenchez Retour أ‰quipأ© Chapeau New Era Lأ©ger Up Chapeaux Online EC006, le remplissage أ©lأ©gant. 2013 Automne Fashion Week de Milan Ports1961 show: remplissage de lأ©lأ©gante 2013 Automne Fashion Week de Milan Ports1961 show: remplissage de lأ©lأ©gante 2013 Automne Milan style Semaine Ports1961 show: remplissage de lأ©lأ©gante


----------

